# Agressive cichlids in 55 gallon tank?!?



## amy5335 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am experienced with some cichlids. I've had Oscar's, Electric yellow cichlids, blood parrot cichlids, frontosa's, convicts and many more.

I currently have a 55 gallon tank that I am looking to stock. I want interesting, different cichlids.

I really LOVE Jaguar cichlids and Jack Dempseys. Could I fit 1 or 2 of those in my 55 gallon tank if I put nothing else in it?

Could I put 1 Jaguar and some other types of fish or 1 Jack Dempsey and some other fish?

Please help!


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I had two Tiger Oscars since they were little babies and just from exp. you want a way bigger tank IMO and also be prepared to constantly clean the tank for they are dirty fish.

I would recommend 90-125 gallon tank so they can live comfortably and that you can also add a pleco like a bristlenose to help with maintance.

Other people have different opinions but this is just from my exp. 

I did not have a 125-150 gallon tank to keep my two Oscars most people say each fish needs on average 75 gallons each and I did the best for them and gave them to my brother who has a 150 gallon tank and i immediatly noticed them way more lively and brighter orange strips.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=9


thats a no on the jaguar...16 inch fish in a 12 inch wide tank.


----------



## amy5335 (Sep 27, 2008)

Not looking for more Oscar's. I am trying to sell a 180 gallon tank with 3 of them. I'm in an apartment now, no room for that big of a tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

In a 55 you could put a JD, definately not an oscar or jaguar. WIth the JD you could put in a firemouth or con. Some giant danios or mollys would survive for a long time too.


----------

